# UTV Plow advice



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

Got a new Tusk City slicker plow for my 610 Mule. Is there anything I need to know about pushing snow with a utv? I'm assuming that the turning radius might be an issue on some tight driveways(not as good as a ATV) other than that anyone else have any advice on plowing with the Mule?

let it snow


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

keep up with it? if you make ramps make sure you dont drive off one side inadvertanatly? sometimes you thinkyou wont make it to the top and blam your there lol itll happen


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

harlee79;688863 said:


> Got a new Tusk City slicker plow for my 610 Mule. Is there anything I need to know about pushing snow with a utv? I'm assuming that the turning radius might be an issue on some tight driveways(not as good as a ATV) other than that anyone else have any advice on plowing with the Mule?
> 
> let it snow


I just ordered the same plow for my Polaris Ranger Crew, it should be here in a couple of days. I hope it turns out to be a decent plow, from the research I did all over the net everything came back positive. I'm pricing around now for a nice urethane cutting edge for it now.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

harlee79;688863 said:


> Got a new Tusk City slicker plow for my 610 Mule. Is there anything I need to know about pushing snow with a utv? I'm assuming that the turning radius might be an issue on some tight driveways(not as good as a ATV) other than that anyone else have any advice on plowing with the Mule?
> 
> let it snow


I have one of each and it seems the UTV is twice the weight and does just as good as the ATV, with the heavy plow in front with either it makes the rear ends light and will spin but in 4x4 you cannot stop them.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the advice, i've only gotten out once and only 1" of snow so its hard to tell how it will push. Didn't have any wheel spin or anything but kept it in 4x4 anyway  I'm curious how effective back dragging will be for 4" or so of snow. For the 1" i had it was the easiest way to clear a driveway, but I'm curious how the mule and city slicker will perform in taller snow for back dragging.


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

Chiefmorton;693301 said:


> I just ordered the same plow for my Polaris Ranger Crew, it should be here in a couple of days. I hope it turns out to be a decent plow, from the research I did all over the net everything came back positive. I'm pricing around now for a nice urethane cutting edge for it now.


So far I'm ipressed with the city slicker blade. The mount plate was high quality and is a nice steal skid plate on the front of the utv. As for the plow it seems to be heavy duty and the price was very nice with the holiday discounts they had at rockymountainatv I saved 100 bucks  Good luck with the plowing,


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

harlee79;693913 said:


> So far I'm ipressed with the city slicker blade. The mount plate was high quality and is a nice steal skid plate on the front of the utv. As for the plow it seems to be heavy duty and the price was very nice with the holiday discounts they had at rockymountainatv I saved 100 bucks  Good luck with the plowing,


I'm glad to hear your thoughts on this plow, I really appreciate your reply. I know what ya mean about the price, I ordered mine from Rocky Mountain ATV as well. The holiday special was great! I ordered the complete plow kit and the side markers, delivered was a total of $412.00. you can't beat that


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

harlee79;693910 said:


> thanks for the advice, i've only gotten out once and only 1" of snow so its hard to tell how it will push. Didn't have any wheel spin or anything but kept it in 4x4 anyway  I'm curious how effective back dragging will be for 4" or so of snow. For the 1" i had it was the easiest way to clear a driveway, but I'm curious how the mule and city slicker will perform in taller snow for back dragging.


They will back drag fine, I don't like to do it unless abulutly necessary as it ices up my power angle. I do backdrag with the John Deere with no power angle.ussmileyflag

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

skywagon;694014 said:


> They will back drag fine, I don't like to do it unless abulutly necessary as it ices up my power angle. I do backdrag with the John Deere with no power angle.ussmileyflag
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


That power angle thing is sweet looking. I'm new to plowing but that is intriguing not having to get out to adjust the angle. Looks like you've got it all figured out


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

Post up some picks when you're finished installing the blade. I found a used City Slicker for $250 and installed it on my Scrambler. After a year of use, even the used one looked virtually new. I can't be happier with the quality and usability.


----------



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 4010 mule and i was wondering what the best plow would be for it?


----------



## ooxteme (Nov 21, 2008)

ive got a kabota rtv 900 with a curtis blade and i love it


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dano87;704934 said:


> I have a 4010 mule and i was wondering what the best plow would be for it?


One of my machines!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------

